# Very sad



## topnotchtree (Nov 8, 2003)

This was about 6 or 7 years ago. A guy that worked in my show-up was doing a side job. He had his 7 year old stepson with him who was sitting on the porch a safe distance from the work like he was told. While they were chipping brush a neighbor came over to ask for a quote. Excited about the prospects of another job they walked next door to take a look. The child must of thought his stepdad would be proud of him if he had the rest of the brush chipped when he got back. You can imagine the worst....It was a sad situation.


----------



## Davidsinatree (Nov 9, 2003)

*Educate your kids about danger*

This report hits home with me as I have a 7 year old son that I ador. It allways concerns me when I am mowing on the garden tractor that he could come out and end up behind me, as I may be backing up. Kids do not realize yet or understand the distructive power of machines.
We heat with wood, when my son was old enough to walk I let him touch the fire place doors that were semi-hot so he would understand, ouch !!! that could hurt me. Let them SEE AND HEAR what a 12 ga shot gun does to a piece of ply wood at close range.Take time to EXPLANE danger to your kids, it could save a life. Very sad story.


----------



## UNBforester (Nov 9, 2003)

I heard about this accident 6 years ago when I was working in Detroit. Pretty horrible accident, the child was fed through a Bandit 250xp. I know this because some safety inspectors and lawyers looked at the same chipper in my company's yard to understand how this accident happened. Oddly enough, I also knew the doctor who had to show up on the accident scene(not sure why) and the city forester who was responsible for burning the load of chips left behind.
Accidents like these are more and more common every year. 

Dave


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Nov 9, 2003)

When I ran a crew for a company, I was doing one of those small jobs, I would carry a stack of with me to round out a days end. I think it was removing some moderate foundation volenteers.

I turned around and the crew was letting the neighborhood kids help feed the chipper

    

One could say I flew off the handle at theat moment.


----------

